# secado de madera



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

hola buena alguien me podria decir como secar una madera mas rapido de lo normal ??

y que no salgan grietas ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

utilizar un horno de microondas


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

en el micro hondas para el secado de la madera??


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Buenas!

La madera es algo que tiene tiempos propios, he sido un carpintero por casi toda mi vida y el modo mejor para secar una buena madera es "sombra, aire, si es posible pocos cambios extremos de temperatura y paciencia"

Por las grietas mucho depende también de que madera es y cuando fue cortada...

Si es una buena madera y podría salir un buen trabajo, te aconsejo de esperar y disfrutar este "viaje"

Cuidate

Un saludo

Volp


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Aqui tienes un link http://mgorrow.tripod.com/microwave.html de como se seca madera en el microondas, puedes usar el traductor del browser para traducir el articulo al espaniol.

Suerte.


----------



## Tolox77 (Sep 20, 2014)

Muchas gracias x todo amigos

Sois muy amables y gravias por la ayuda


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 24, 2014)

Te aconsejo que lo dejes secar en algún lugar cálido por lo menos 3 meses,o una sesión de microondas,claro


----------

